# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Blustring e Autovetture

## g.palumbo

Buonasera. Sto valutando il software suddetto per un possibile acquisto. Vorrei sapere, se possibile, la corretta compilazione dell'anagrafica cespite relativa all'acquisto di un'autovettura aziendale deducibile al 20% del costo di circa  20.000,00. Di default mi da una percentuale di deducibilità del 100% e ho inserito il limite massimo consentito di  18.076,00.
Grazie per le cortesi risposte.

----------


## g.palumbo

Da quanto leggo nel forum, mi pare di capire che Blustring non ha una corretta gestione degli ammortamenti civilistici e fiscali per i cespiti a deducibilità limitata. Ad esempio nel caso sopra indicato, mi calcola ammortamenti deducibili pari al 12,5% del costo fiscalmente consentito, mentre dovrebbe dedurmi solo il 20% di questo importo, il resto indeducibile. Qualcuno ha avuto questa esperienza? come può essere risolta senza fare lunghi conteggi manuali?
Grazie per l'eventuale risposta.

----------

